# Clarence Wolf Guts - June 16 2010



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2010)

Last South Dakota code talker buried


> The last of the American Indian code talkers of South Dakota who served  during World War II has been laid to rest.
> ...
> Wolf Guts was one of 11 Lakota, Nakota and Dakota code talkers from  South Dakota. During the war, they transmitted messages from an Army  general to his chief of staff in the field using their native language,  which the Germans and the Japanese could not translate.


http://www.buffalonews.com/2010/06/23/1091664/last-south-dakota-code-talker.html


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 23, 2010)

.


----------

